# boot into windows from grub rescue



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i was trying to delete linux off my laptop and keep windows 7, so i deleted the linux partition in windows. but now all i get at boot is a grub rescue> prompt. my laptop does not have a disc drive nor do i have a windows disk, how can i boot into windows from the grub rescue prompt so i can fix the mbr?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Chyrio said:


> hey guys i was trying to delete linux off my laptop and keep windows 7, so i deleted the linux partition in windows. but now all i get at boot is a grub rescue> prompt. my laptop does not have a disc drive nor do i have a windows disk, how can i boot into windows from the grub rescue prompt so i can fix the mbr?



So how did you install linux without a disk drive? Do you have a CD/DVD drive?


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

i installed with usb


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

OK, what distribution did you install?
Was it Ubuntu and did you perform a Wubi install?


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

the new debian mint


----------



## saketkukde (Nov 3, 2010)

you can use the Winows media to repair the startup problem......XP has a cmd FIXMBR........


----------

